# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  ¡Quedada en Toledo!

## S. Alexander

Hola magos y magas de Toledo... ¡Estamos intentando reunirnos todos para conocernos! Si estáis dispuestos a hacer la quedada, dejad un comentario en este post y cuando seamos cierto número acordaremos la fecha y el lugar.

¡Animáos!  :001 302: 

PD: Puede unirse a la quedada todo mago que quiera de cualquier otra provincia o lugar. Si al final la fecha y el lugar no le vienen bien, no importará.

Un saludo  :302:

----------


## chiripicajoso

hermano oso mayor  :117: D 
bueno sergio, como ya te dije, algun día me pasare por toledo asique si quedais y tal, me avisas y vere a ver si pued ir yo....
SALUDOS!!!

----------


## magic_7

ok servidor se apunta! (cuando acordemos fecha y lugar confirmo, aunque para eso tenemos que ser unos cuantos primeros a ver si no nos quedamos solos xDD) toledo al poder!

----------


## goncho19

Uno más aver si sale

----------


## S. Alexander

De aquí a formar el círculo oficial, ¿eh? Todo un círculo de jovencitos jajaja

----------


## magic_7

ajajaj y dentro de unos años una asociacion! y al final seremos asociados a la FISM!

----------


## S. Alexander

Oye, que lo del círculo lo digo en serio, ¡que no tenemos! Habría que pensárselo :O16:

----------


## magic_7

ajaj pero no tenemos 2 en el foro?

----------


## S. Alexander

1, k el otro no se borrarlo xD Además, conmigo de presi vais de culo literalmente xD Yo lo he hecho para reunirnos

----------


## magic_7

ajaj ok pues ahora que estamos reunidos aqui mismo podiamos hablar de ello io propongo que vayamos rotando de presidente cada mes mas o menos que os parece?

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues me parece que: ¿para qué sirve el presidente? Rotar un puesto sin significado no sirve de nada

Goucho, sin querer te he borrado del grupo, únete de nuevo por favor

----------


## javimv36

yo me apunto gentee conozco a poco y espero conocer mass nunca viene mal jaja y respecto a lo dl FISM yo creo k mas d 1 de aki os mereceis presentaroosss  :117:  aunque no atienden a los jovencitoss  :117: DDD ya os conocerée

----------


## magic_7

a ver el presidente no es el que representa al circulo ante los moderadores, organiza las quedadas, controla a sus miembros, etc...??

----------


## S. Alexander

ah pues vale, kien empieza? xD xcierto, repito: hablémoslo en el círculo

----------


## Ming

No!!!
Que es gracioso; seguir, seguir  :302:

----------


## S. Alexander

Oye ming, no te metas con nosotros, los pobres ignorantes, k es tan gracioso?

----------


## goncho19

Yo esperaria a buscar a gente antes de plantearse formar un circulo, ademas creo que para esto se requiere gente con experiencia

----------


## S. Alexander

"ah pues vale, kien empieza? xD"

 :001 07:  Era en plan sarcástico, de ahí el "xD"... ¿no se lo habrá creído nadie, no? ¿¡Cómo podéis pensar que vamos a hacer un círculo así de tonto y rápido!? Primero habrá que conocerse, por lo menos -.-

----------


## magic_7

tcchhhhh, relajaos, no vamos a pelearnos a ver yo con la palabra "circulo" entiendo "grupo de amigos magos que vivien en una misma provincia" luego no hace falta que sea una "organizacion" con presidente y todo si asi lo quereis, no? weno un punto resuelto lo de conocernos cuando este hecho lo de la quedada sera más facil ahora nos conocemos a través de este lugar (maravilloso lugar)................no se me olvida nada....creo
Ah! si, Mago Migaja no creo que Ming pretendiese reirse de nosotros (vamos nose pero por lo que la conozco no es de las que se van riendo a mala intencion) weno pues nada, que me decis?

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues te digo lo que yo espero:

Jaime Kitaguchi, Javimv, Mago Migaja, Goncho19, Magic, Nico... seis magos y me parece que un amigo que se está iniciando de Javimv también irá... sólo queda ir rondando la fecha.

Encuanto a lo de Ming, lo siento pero me había parecido que sí... lo siento Miiiing  :O10:  Ah, y lo de mi anterior mensaje no iba en plan malo, hombre, siento si ha sonado así... :P

----------


## Ming

Migaja no te enfades, no pretendía reírme de vosotros :( ...  :Cry:

----------


## S. Alexander

Hala, ya hemos llorado los dos... si esque...  :O10:  ¡¡¡BUAAAAA!!! Oye Ming, si quieres también puedes venir... usando el AVE. ¡Aquí tienes muchas jóvenes víctimas que embrujar!

----------


## Ming

Lo siento de verdad; No era mi intención que pareciese que me reía de vosotros.
Lo siento.

----------


## S. Alexander

Vale, venga, ya, lo siento yo también por mi mala reacción, esque sale dentro mi HYDE Y SOY CAPAZ DE MANDAROS A TODOS A FREÍR aceitunas al campo de la felicidad, porque os quiero mucho a todos... claro, sí, OS QUIERO MATAR a besos y a abrazos DE OSO amoroso...  :Mad1:  :302:  :Wink1:  :001 005:  :O13:  :O15:  :001 07:  :Confused:

----------


## magic_7

ajaja weno ya que estamos yo tambien lloro: perdon por..............weno perdon por reprimiros!!! buaaa.........weno yo creo que ya, ahora a reir todos quiero ver una sonrisa de oreja o oreja en tu cara Ming! y otra en ti Migaja! creo que esto nos ha unido un poco mas en fin, a lo nuestro somos 6? ok pues yo creo que esta mas o menos bien esperamos un poco a ver si hay alguien mas que desconozcamos y luego negociamos? 
Ming, como ya te dijo MIgaja puedes venir como miembro invitado!

PD: ajajajajajaja te comprendo Migaja

----------


## S. Alexander

Puede que siete, puede que siete.

Bueno, ¿qué os parece si como plazo para "apuntarse" dejamos hasta el Lunes 18 que viene?

Porcierto, a mí me vendría GENIAL quedar una mañana de un sábado o un domingo... si no es compartido, tranquilos que haré mi esfuerzo por veros  :001 005:

----------


## Ming

Hombre, a mi si me regalais el billete de tren yo voy, eh. ^^

Sigan con su Club  :Wink1: 


PD. Puedo apuntarme a distancia?  :Oops: 
Miembro a distancia, no suena muy bien pero es lo que hay...

----------


## goncho19

Esta bien pero ahi que darle tiempo aver si mas gente se anima

----------


## magic_7

mas tiempo? ofrezco hasta el lunes siguiente al 18 ¿que os parece? Ah! a mi tambien me venia bien un sabado asi me pillais en fin de semana y hay más posibildad de que pueda ir.
Ah! Ming apuntate a distanciia te ponemos con una webcam y me llevo el portatil y hablamos con la pantallita de ordena xDD

----------


## S. Alexander

Hombre, en fin de semana tenemos que quedar porque si no a mí me es imposible, que estoy en 2º de Bachiller, señores...  :001 302: 

¿Pero os viene bien por la mañana o tiene que ser por la tarde?

----------


## goncho19

me da igual mientras sea fin de semana y no sea por la noche

----------


## S. Alexander

Señoras y señores Toledanos y Barcelonesa querida nuestra invitada a distancia:

Han recibido mi invitación las siguientes personas:

Nico
Jaime Kitaguchi
Marta, su padre y un amigo (todos magos)

Nico me ha dicho que estaba haciendo también una quedada con magos que no conozco, y que posiblemente tuviéramos disponible el Círculo de Arte (en el casco antiguo). Os mantendré informados, ya que tengo que coordinar los de fuera del foro con los de dentro.

----------


## goncho19

Ok tambien esta chaoz en el foro que es de Toledo

----------


## magic_7

ok pues le invitas tu Migaja o le invito yo? 
PD: si quieres dile a los de la quedada de toledo que no conocemos que se nos junten y asi somos mas, conocemos mas, etc... ¿no?

----------


## S. Alexander

Aún tengo que contactar con él y enterarme bien de aquella quedada que estaban organizando. Tranquilo, ya le he dicho a Nico que nos juntemos. Os mantendré informados de lo que se decida  :001 302: 

PD: A Chaoz ya se lo he dicho yo.
PD2: Goncho, sin querer te quité del Círculo Mágico Toledano. Te he enviado una invitación, ¿no entras?

----------


## magic_7

ok gracias

----------


## chiripicajoso

yo tambien me apunto como miembro a distancia...si no fuera porqe migaja no arregla el msn!! jajajja
en serio, muchisima suerte con el circulo!!

----------


## goncho19

> Aún tengo que contactar con él y enterarme bien de aquella quedada que estaban organizando. Tranquilo, ya le he dicho a Nico que nos juntemos. Os mantendré informados de lo que se decida 
> 
> PD: A Chaoz ya se lo he dicho yo.
> *PD2: Goncho, sin querer te quité del Círculo Mágico Toledano. Te he enviado una invitación, ¿no entras?*


Ya estoy dentro

----------


## goncho19

Bueno algo nuevo?

----------


## S. Alexander

Nada nuevo, mañana hablamos del dia, la hora, el lugar, etc. Un saludo.

----------


## magic_7

mañana ya hablamos?? (no nos dejamos a nadie fuera no?)

----------


## goncho19

¿Pero temenos sitio o no?

----------


## S. Alexander

mañana x la mañana lo sabre. puede k el circulo d arte y si no... street magic! xD

----------


## magic_7

woooo arriva la street magic!! (PD: migaja se te olvido que tamos el foro ten cuidado con escribir como en el tuenti o el msn porque aqui te la lian parda eh? ajaj)

----------


## S. Alexander

Perdón señores míos, esque ando un poco ocupado con ciertos asuntos que me atañen. Ruego me disculpen  :001 302:  xDDDDD

----------


## S. Alexander

No sé si hay sitio porque hoy no me he encontrado con quien me lo debía decir. Encuanto al resto, esperan que acordemos todo nosotros y que yo se lo remita, así que, señores, ustedes dirán... ¿este finde? ¿El finde que viene? ¿Qué finde? Lo primero será el fin de semana, que nos ayudará entonces a concretar. A mí me da igual, aunque este finde preferiría aprovecharlo mejor ya que no están mis padres... Acordemos uno que nos venga bien a todos. Decid pegas que tenéis para los findes

----------


## goncho19

Pues haber yo sugiero este fin de semana el día 23,24 o 25 por ya el siguiente el dia 2 Lunes es fiesta escolar por lo que posiblemente habra gente que se vaya de puente y luego ya en Noviembre pero que ya queda muy lejos.
Podiamos hacer una quedada este finde para tomar contacto y ver los que somos y luego vemos si se puede quedar otra vez en Noviembre.

----------


## barajasdemelo

No puedo prometer nada, ya que no depende totalmente de mi, pero si me gustaría acudir a esta cita, al menos un día.
Espero que se concreten fechas, el 23, 24 y 25, por ahora, podría asistir.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo propongo este finde, el Viernes 23... ¿alguien me secunda?

¡Qué guay!, barajasdemelo, te he visto en tus vídeos  :Smile1: 

Van 3 el viernes 23, magic_7, ¿tú qué dices? (Yo mientras pediré opiniones a mis contactos mágicos exteriores ejjeje)

----------


## S. Alexander

Bueno, en caso de ser el 23 sería por la tarde, pero 24 y 25, ¿sería por la mañana o por la tarde? (24 y 25 por la tarde creo que no podría asistir, aunque me seguiría encargando de organizarlo todo para que os lo paséis bien)

POSTDATA: Javi dice que el viernes le viene bien, viernes 23 ya vamos 4 (sale de entrenar a las 6 en punto, y Kitaguchi también)

POSTDATA2: Tengo experiencia en encuentros y necesitamos un distintivo, esto ayuda a k no nos de verg&#252;enza preguntar si es del grupo de magos o no... ¿nos vestimos de cierto color? ¿Nos ponemos un pin? ¿Una gorra? ¿Algo? ES IMPORTANTE

----------


## barajasdemelo

¿en pelotas?

----------


## barajasdemelo

Ahora sin broma.
Seria buena idea algún distintivo.

----------


## Ming

Que tal una baraja de cartas en las manos?
Otra opción son las Jumbo  :302:

----------


## magic_7

aich! Ming me lo has quitado! otra opcion es una carta especifica o algo asi no? ah! el viernes no lo tengo totalmente claro si lo tengo libre os ire contando vosotros hacerlo ese dia si estais todos bien

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues yo propongo usar un "Bandera", es decir, alguien con ciertas características, objetos, complementos, etc, que todo el mundo sepa cómo va y lo que va a llevar y que tenga una baraja en las manos haciendo flip flap ejje, asi todos iran a el y gota a gota se ira formando el grupo.

Seguimos pendientes de la hora. Propongo las 18:30

----------


## Ming

Carta específica?
Pero quien narices va con cartas por la calle (a parte de los que estamos en el foro...)  :117:

----------


## S. Alexander

Magic_7, haz un esfuercito y venteee pliiiiis

----------


## magic_7

podiamos quedar un poco antes porque ahora con el invierno anochece en seguida y con el frio que hace se nos van a quitar las ganas de street magic de un resfriado

PD: Migaja hare todo lo posible (weno y mas jeje) palabra de mago

----------


## S. Alexander

18:00? 17:45? Recuerdo k J. Kitaguchi y Javi M. salen de entrenar a las 18:00, x eso lo digo jeje, aunk tambien podemos kdar a las 17:30 e ir a buscarles a donde entrenen (si esta cerca)

Continuamos ablando del hombre Bandera

----------


## S. Alexander

Señoras y señores, últimas noticias acordadas:

Viernes 23 a las 17:45

Todos deberán llevar en el pecho con un imperdible (o en su defecto en un brazo) este icono (en blanco y negro vale, sí) http://www.tuenti.com/#m=Photo&func=...60626-60437082

¿Objeciones?

Ahora proponed lugares.

----------


## Ming

Para l@s "soci@s" a distancia que no tienen tuenti... y si cuelgas el icono(logo)?  :Oops:

----------


## S. Alexander

esta noche, ming, k ando liadisimo y tengo k estudiar jejeje lo siento, esta noche sin falta.

Señoras y señores, últimas noticias acordadas:

Viernes 23 a las 17:45

Todos deberán llevar en el pecho con un imperdible (o en su defecto en un brazo) este icono (en blanco y negro vale, sí) http://www.tuenti.com/#m=Photo&func=...60626-60437082

¿Objeciones?

Ahora proponed lugares. ¡¡PROPONGO EL CENTRO COMERCIAL DE BUENAVISTA, ESA PLACITA QUE TIENE AHORA COLUMPIOS Y UN PARKING!! ¿Objeciones? Colaborad, por favor, TODOS

Lista de invitados que asisten *de momento*:

Goncho19
Mago Migaja (y señora xD)
Jaime Kitaguchi
Javi M. (y amigo)
Barajasdemelo
&#193;lvaro López

----------


## magic_7

ya lo cuelgo yo (a ver si se). Lista de miembros pon "Magic (jose) :Confused: " jeje lo confirmo el miercoles o jueves como mucho ok? Objecciones ninguna simbolo muy bueno por cierto.

PD: ¿¿como no me he enterado de que hay tuentis de magos??

----------


## goncho19

Vamos gente animense 
Por cierto ¿que hay de la lista anterior?




> Nico
> Jaime Kitaguchi
> Marta, su padre y un amigo (todos magos)
> Chaoz
> Mago Migaja (y señora)
> Goncho19,
> Magic
> Javi M. (y amigo)
> Barajasdemelo
> &#193;lvaro López

----------


## S. Alexander

> Vamos gente animense 
> Por cierto ¿que hay de la lista anterior?


Nico
Jaime Kitaguchi
Marta, su padre y un amigo (todos magos)
Chaoz
Mago Migaja (y señora)
Goncho19,
Magic
Javi M. (y amigo)
Barajasdemelo
Álvaro López 			 		

*Nico* mañana hablo con él y que él hable con "*Sowe*"
*Jaime Kitaguchi* viene.
*Marta, su padre y un amigo* mañana hablo con ellos.
*Chaoz* no me ha contestado
*Mago Migaja (y señora xD)* No sé, no les conozco...
*Goncho19* un tío mu raro que no para de darme la vara (es broma!! :302: )
*Magic_7* Dudoso, aunque todos esperamos que venga
*Javi M. (y amigo)* Vienen, por lo menos javi
*Barajasdemelo* En principio, viene
*Álvaro López* Mago con experiencia de 6 años, público máximo 100 personas, rama cartomagia.

Total seguros:

*Jaime Kitaguchi* Cartomagia 1 año (creo)
*Mago Migaja (y señora xD)* Close-up 2 años Mentalismo y Magia Bizarra 1 añ
*Goncho19* Desconocido
*Magic_7* Desconocido
*Javi Martin* Cartomagia (no lo sé) Escenario (iniciándose)
*Barajasdemelo* Ese gran desconocido de los vídeos donde están piripis xD
*Álvaro López* Cartomagia (6 años) Close-up (no lo sé)

----------


## javimv36

tambien ago magia de cerca por cierto veo que al final has elegido la idea de mi lgo  :117:  es un placerr jajaaj ya os veree

----------


## S. Alexander

El viernes a las 17:30 colgaré un cartel en el muro del centro comercial (recordad, en la plaza nueva esa de los columpios, frente al Alfonso Vi) con el logo de Javi. Ese será el lugar.

Ay, perdón: ¿estáis todos de acuerdo con el Centro Comercial de Buena Vista (parte de enfrente de la policía) para quedar?

----------


## barajasdemelo

Vale, yo estaré, no se si solo o acompañado.
Por cierto ni estoy en tuenti, ni veo las imagenes.
En cuanto al sitio, ubicación, para los que conoceis Toledo estará bien, pero para mi, npi de donde decis, en google tecleo Centro Comercial Buenavista y me salen 3 o 4, asi que os pido que pongais la calle y el numero o bien una imagen del google maps de donde esta.
Mi movil es el 609018788.
Tened en cuenta que voy desde Alcala de Henares.

----------


## S. Alexander

Lo sé, he pensado en ti, tranquilo, esta tarde te doy información de dónde es  :Wink1: 

Encuanto al icono, no te preocupes, estás exento  :Smile1:

----------


## S. Alexander

Si buscas en google maps centro comercial buenavista, es el punto "A"

Av de Portugal S/N 45005 Toledo

¿Necesitas algo más?

----------


## barajasdemelo

Ok.
¿Oye no será que estoy exento, y que se me conocerá, por la silicona que llevo delante?
¡Huy!¡Huy!¡Huy!.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Ok.
> ¿Oye no será que estoy exento, y que se me conocerá, por la silicona que llevo delante?
> ¡Huy!¡Huy!¡Huy!.


No señol, es porque me he visto tus vídeos Y porque me lo dice mi intuición de mentalista... xD

¡¡Ladies and gentlemans!! ¡La nueva actualización de lo que llevamos hasta la fecha!:


*Día:* Viernes 23 de Octubre 2009

*Hora:* 17:45

*Lugar:* Plaza del Centro Comercial de Buenavista (enfrente de la policía)

*Meteorología:* Se prevee un día nublado sobre Toledo. Hay precipitaciones en Extremadura y C. y León y el viento sopla hacia levante (esto quiere decir que vienen hacia Toledo y C. la Mancha en general), esperemos que no llueva.

*Lista:*

Sergio y Natalia (Migaja y señora)
Javi Martin
Jaime Kitaguchi
Barajasdemelo
Goncho19
Magic_7 (a confirmar del todo)
Nico (he hablado con él)
&#193;lvaro López

*Dudosos o en espera de respuesta:*

Marta
Padre de Marta (más o menos de la edad e barajasdemelo)
Sowe
Chaoz
Woody Aragón (sí señores, le acabo de enviar un sms)

*Plan:* Aún por determinar. Quiero que todos tengamos en cuenta varios factores:

Barajasdemelo va a venir desde A. de Henares y no hay que darle muchos trotes por la ciudad, es decir, que a nadie se le ocurra decir que vayamos andando hasta Sta. Bárbara o el casco histórico.

Puede que llueva. En tal caso, nos refugiamos en un bar y podemos aprovechar para hacer algunos juegos en la barra a la gente del lugar. La gente, si se percata de que todos somos magos, sé por experiencia que le va a dar un subidón de adreladina y van a estar inquietos en sus asientos, mirándonos todo el rato.

Esperaremos a la gente cerca de donde estará el cartel (que colocaré bastante antes de la hora), en alguna parte de la pared exterior que da a la plaza de los columpios del Centro Comercial, pudiendo estar así resguardados. Que nadie espere en la policía, o en la puerta del colegio, o algo así, no, que espere en la plaza.

Un abrazo a todos

PD: Gracias, Barajasdemelo, porque si no es por ti, quedamos el año que viene  :Smile1:  xDDD Para que veas mis súper poderes mentales de chicha y nabo

----------


## barajasdemelo

Hombre si esto se cumple y siempre se aproxima estará bien e iré en moto.
http://www.accuweather.com/world-for...OLEDO&metric=1
http://www.eltiempo.es/toledo.html
Por mi encantado de hacer un tour.

----------


## Ming

Migaja... debo aprender mucho de ti a la hora de organizar una quedada.
Te lo digo en serio, eh.
¡Parte meteorológico y todo!

----------


## S. Alexander

Esque hay que hacer planes para el día, y si llueve vamos chungos jejej

PD: Estoy preparando un número de Voodoo de mi cosecha para la quedada!

----------


## Ming

Que alguien lo grabe!!! Que quiero verlo  :Wink1:

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Esa es otra! Jaime Kitaguchi se llevará la cámara, yo haré fotos... si alguien más quiere llevar algo, ¡encantado!

Porcierto, estoy buscando nombre artístico, bueno más bien apellido artístico (Mago Migaja es provisional hasta que lo encuentre). Quiero que comience por "Seryi", pero no m sale un apellido... ¿alguien me ayuda en serio? xD

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Ladies and gentlemans!! ¡La nueva actualización de lo que llevamos hasta la fecha! 21/10/2009


*Día:* Viernes 23 de Octubre 2009

*Hora:* 17:45

*Lugar:* Plaza del Centro Comercial de Buenavista (enfrente de la policía)

*Meteorología:* Se prevee un día nublado sobre Toledo. Muy escasas probabilidades de precipitaciones, no creo que llueva.

*Lista:*

Sergio y Natalia (Migaja y señora)
Javi Martin
Jaime Kitaguchi
Barajasdemelo
Goncho19
Nico
Woody Aragón

*Dudosos o en espera de respuesta:*

Marta
Padre de Marta (más o menos de la edad e barajasdemelo)
Sowe
Chaoz
&#193;lvaro

*Plan:* Aún por determinar. Quiero que todos tengamos en cuenta varios factores:

Barajasdemelo va a venir desde A. de Henares y no hay que darle muchos trotes por la ciudad, es decir, que a nadie se le ocurra decir que vayamos andando hasta Sta. Bárbara o el casco histórico.

Puede que llueva. En tal caso, nos refugiamos en un bar y podemos aprovechar para hacer algunos juegos en la barra a la gente del lugar. La gente, si se percata de que todos somos magos, sé por experiencia que le va a dar un subidón de adreladina y van a estar inquietos en sus asientos, mirándonos todo el rato.

Esperaremos a la gente cerca de donde estará el cartel (que colocaré bastante antes de la hora), en alguna parte de la pared exterior que da a la plaza de los columpios del Centro Comercial, pudiendo estar así resguardados. Que nadie espere en la policía, o en la puerta del colegio, o algo así, no, que espere en la plaza.

¡¡HAY QUE HACER UN PLAN!! ¡¡PROPONED COSAS!! ¿Dónde vamos? ¿Qué hacemos? Venga, chicos, un poco de iniciativa...

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## magic_7

chicos tenemos una noticia mala...... :Cry:  .......weno no, nefasta (para mi claro) se me parte el corazon pero no puedo ir tengo visita todo el finde de mi maestro (de magia) que viene desde mostoles....  :O10: .....  os suplico que me perdoneis  :Slap:  de todas formas os ofrezco alguna idea de programa: (si no os conoceis) presentacion cuando esteis todos (sujiero pasar lista para saber cuando estais todos) (sujiero ideas para la presentacion: os poneis en circulo, os presentais y haceis un mini juego) una vez presentados todos street magic (os tomais una calle y a hacer magia a todo el que se atreva a entrar, OJO: que cada uno se pida a uno no vallais 50 personas detras de una sola eh?) cuando os canseis, a un bar, que hacer magia da hambre y asi hablais, os conoceis mejor y..............algo de magia a la gente del bar saldra!! 

Un abrazo os deseo que os lo paseis genial, perdon una vez mas por no poder ir, un abrazo otra vez y lo siento otra vez y otro abrazo mas!!

----------


## S. Alexander

Emmm, alomejor digo una barbaridad, pero... ¿¿¿Y si le dices a tu maestro que vengáis los dos :Confused:  Creo que resultará muy instructivo una clase MUY PRÁCTICA (para ti) y así os conocemos a los dos...

----------


## magic_7

buff no se si le apetecera tengo que hablar con el (en teoria viene a mi casa no se si tendra ganas) hablare con él ok?

----------


## S. Alexander

Tú dile que si hace falta, le doy mi número y le llamo para indicarle bien dónde estamos y todo eso... espero que diga que sí... ¡dile que viene Woody Aragón! ¡Y que hay un tipo con 6 años de experiencia!

----------


## magic_7

ajaja el es mayor (tendra unos 60 años) pero lleva mas de 20 - 30 años porque empezo de joven no prometo nada pero si os juro que lo intentare ok?

----------


## S. Alexander

No digo esto a malas ni dándomelas de sabiondo, sino a buenas:

1. Aunque llevase 1145 años en magia, siempre tiene que seguir aprendiendo y comunicándose con otro magos, sobretodo del calibre de Woody (si no sabes mucho sobre sus obras, te aconsejo que ojees un poquito internet, jeje).

2. Que sea mayor no quita que sea mago, y si es mago quiero conocerle  :302:  xDD

Bien, espero que consigas una respuesta bastante afirmativa por su parte y os vengáis, pero de momento te borro de la lista, por tontorrón y por tener mala suerte... (es broma, mis motivos son discriminación racial y sexual  :Wink1: ) xD

----------


## magic_7

LO SABIA discriminador! xDD es broma, ah! ke se me olvida: claro que si los años que lleva no quiere decir nada solo que como dijistes que un tipo llevaba ya 6 años!! pues puse el dato (si vamos superamos el record por mucho eh?) weno un abrazo ya os dire el resultado gracias

----------


## S. Alexander

(si no os conoceis) presentacion cuando esteis todos (sujiero pasar lista para saber cuando estais todos) (sujiero ideas para la presentacion: os poneis en circulo, os presentais y haceis un mini juego) una vez presentados todos street magic (os tomais una calle y a hacer magia a todo el que se atreva a entrar, OJO: que cada uno se pida a uno no vallais 50 personas detras de una sola eh?) cuando os canseis, a un bar, que hacer magia da hambre y asi hablais, os conoceis mejor y..............algo de magia a la gente del bar saldra!! 

Un abrazo os deseo que os lo paseis genial, perdon una vez mas por no poder ir, un abrazo otra vez y lo siento otra vez y otro abrazo mas!![/quote]

¡¡¡Gracias por la iniciativa!!! Pero no creo que hacer un juego rápido sea lo apropiado para presentarse, así que lo haremos como tú lo has dicho, en círculo, y luego street magic, pero estoy pensando que podríamos hacerlo por turnos, todos juntos... es decir, el resto de magos es público, los profanos son a quien hacemos el efecto y Kitaguchi graba jejeje. ¡Y lo del bar está genial pensado! Gracias, magic_7

----------


## goncho19

Pues yo creo que el street magic no es lo mas hacertado ... y mas como esta el tiempo

----------


## magic_7

tu crees? esque sino no se me ocurren mas cosas para hacer en ese rato no hay algun centro comercial o algo asi donde meterse?

----------


## S. Alexander

No tiene por qué ser street magic, podemos meternos en un bar, en el McDonalds de Zocodover... hay miles de sitios, yo solo propongo hacer magia y ver cómo nos desenvolvemos cada uno para pasarlo bien. Además, el viernes no va a llover, pero haciendo frío entrenas bien las manos para que te tiemblen menos (yo lo hago jeje) y te funcionen con menos sensibilidad.

----------


## goncho19

Yo es lo que digo, meternos en un bar y estar allí charlando y haciendo magia

----------


## S. Alexander

Pero no vamos a estar todo el día en un bar, hombre... yo personalmente me iré tras 2 oras y media o 3 horas a luz del tajo con mi novia y cenaremos allí en parejita, así k trataré de aprovechar el tiempo que esté todo lo magicamente posible.

Porcierto, una sugerencia: Lleváos todos un juego preparado para hacérnoslos o hacérselo a alguien, así podremos divertirnos más y ver cómo realizamos cada uno nuestro juego (el que quiera ver a woody k ponga youtube, woody, excluido!! xDDD Es broma, tú eres el k mas derexo tiene :D )

----------


## magic_7

claro en eso tienes razon no vais a estar todfo el dia en el bar tendreis que andar un poco por toledo, dar alguna vuelta por pequeña que sea no? ademas la lluvia (si llueve claro) se puede aprovechar para hacer magia casual: magia con algun paraguas, podeis empezar hablando a la gente que pase de como esta el tiempo y sacais el tema que querais, etc... yo (repito YO solo es mi OPINION) estoy bien aunque este a bajo cero grados si estoy con mis amigos magos (repito YO)

----------


## javimv36

perfecto por mi parte aunque ya sabeis que probablemente llegue con retraso por lo de los entrenamientos

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Ladies and gentlemans!! ¡La nueva actualización de lo que llevamos hasta la fecha!: 22 de Octubre 2009


*Día:* Viernes 23 de Octubre 2009

*Hora:* 17:45

*Lugar:* Plaza del Centro Comercial de Buenavista (enfrente de la policía)

*Meteorología:* Se prevee un día soleado, a veces con pequeñas nubes que nos quiten la lucecita del sol.

*Lista:*

Sergio y Natalia (Migaja y señora)
Javi Martin
Jaime Kitaguchi
Barajasdemelo (y señora)
Goncho19
Nico (he hablado con él)
Woody Aragón

*Dudosos o en espera de respuesta:*

Marta
Padre de Marta (más o menos de la edad e barajasdemelo)
Sowe
Chaoz
&#193;lvaro
Magic_7
Pabloo

*Plan:*

Todos tenemos que llevar algún jueguecito preparado para profanos o para hacérnoslo entre nosotros. Es probable que haya "Magia en el Bar" o Street Magic, al menos por mi parte. Lo haremos por turnos, empezará uno y el resto será el público... los profanos serán los únicos que puedan participar como voluntarios (para evitar que la gente piense en "compadres").

Esperaremos a la gente cerca de donde estará el cartel (que colocaré bastante antes de la hora), en alguna parte de la pared exterior que da a la plaza de los columpios del Centro Comercial, pudiendo estar así resguardados. Que nadie espere en la policía, o en la puerta del colegio, o algo así, no, que espere en la plaza.

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Últimas noticias!

Pablo ha aparecido desde Fuensalida para añadirse a la quedada...

Hoy me conectaré a las 23:30 para comprobar el hilo y ya no me conectaré más hasta el sábado. Si alguien quiere mi teléfono móvil, que se lo pida a barajasdemelo, porque no leeré nada a partir de las 23:30 horas de esta noche, así que lo que me queráis decir sobre la quedada o sobre lo que sea mañana, llamadme. Un abrazo a todos, hasta mañana  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Espero que os vaya muy bien la quedada, ya contaréis que tal fue.
Y acordaros de las fotos y los videos, eh  :Wink1: 

Cito a Migaja porque es el importante:



> ¡Últimas noticias!
> Hoy me conectaré a las 23:30 para comprobar el hilo y ya no me conectaré más hasta el sábado. Si alguien quiere mi teléfono móvil, que se lo pida a barajasdemelo, porque no leeré nada a partir de las 23:30 horas de esta noche, así que lo que me queráis decir sobre la quedada o sobre lo que sea mañana, llamadme. Un abrazo a todos, hasta mañana

----------


## S. Alexander

"Espero que os vaya muy bien la quedada, ya contaréis que tal fue.
Y acordaros de las fotos y los videos, eh  :Wink1: 

Cito a Migaja porque es el importante:"
Me llevaré yo también la cámara, ejjeje... me he conectado para ver si había algún rezagado, pero veo que no, ¡enhorabuena!

Gracias Ming, para mí va a ser como si tú formaras parte de la reunión, así que es mi prioridad mostrarte los vídeos y fotos que hagamos, no te preocupes  :001 302: 

Qué emoción... :D ¡¡La primera reunión del Círculo Mágico Toledano!! Porcierto, no soy el importante, soy el "encargáo" xD

Un abrazo a todos, nos vemos, ¡no lleguéis tarde, y si llegáis tarde llamadme que os busco y os traigo al grupo!

PD: ¡Ming, ojalá te vinieras!

----------


## S. Alexander

_Crónica:

_Nos hizo un día soleado, sin demasiado frío y todo fue bastante animado hasta el final.

Llegué bastante antes de la hora, a las 16:15 aproximadamente al lugar indicado para colgar el cartel que indicaría dónde estábamos, pero notaba algo punzante en mi nuca, alguien me miraba desde cierta distancia, un motero muy majo, con bigote y una motaza que ya veréis en la foto... ¡Era Barajasdemelo! Me miró, le miré... osea, nos miramos, y cogí mi baraja con temor de equivocarme, por si no era él... ¡pero sí, lo era! Muy amistosamente nos saludamos y buscamos una sombra en la que cobijarnos, pero eché de menos que no trajera a su señora para conocerla, porque si es tan simpática como él, me hubiese encantado también. 
A lo largo de una larga media hora, mientras los que estábamos hablábamos sobre distintas opiniones sobre magia, vídeos en youtube, etc, nos reunimos Javi, J. Kitaguchi, Gonzalo, Ángel, David, Nico, Achamán, Natalia y yo. Echamos de menos a mucha gente que no vino, desde luego, pero igualmente fue muy ameno y entretenido. Cansados de estar en el mismo lugar y debido a que Achamán corría riesgo de constiparse, buscamos cobijo en un bar cercano (que nos costó decidir cuál de los *dos* que había, sí señores, así de indecisos somos en Toledo), donde rápidamente Barajasdemelo (Ángel) informó a la camarera de que era una reunión de magos y que necesitábamos urgentemente dos tapetes.
Pese a las advertencias de Barajasdemelo, se manchó la mesa con la bebida, y parte del tapete. ¿Quién rompió el hielo con el primer juego de magia de la tarde? Pues bien, para empezar lo primero que se rompió fue un vaso, gracias a David (Joker), pero el hielo, lo que es ese frío hielo en que nadie se atreve a empezar, fue Barajasdemelo, principal protagonista (aparte de Woody, dios mío). Cartomagia, juegos con gomas y mentalismo fue lo principal, pero cuando me fui a por Woody Aragón, llegó y le pedí que hiciera algo... ¡DIOS MÍO, ALUCINAMOS EN COLORES! No puedo explicarlo, pero vimos magia, vimos magia, amigos, vimos magia, por fin, en directo, magia sin truco y magia inexplicable.

Lamentablemente tuve que dejar pronto la reunión, a las 20:30, porque había quedado en irme a cenar con Natalia a solas en plan pareja (entendedme, a alguien profano, magia desde las 17:30 hasta las 23:00 le cansa y mucho, a pesar de que a Natalia le encantásteis todos, ¿eh?). Barajasdemelo podría hacer una crónica más amplia, si él quiere.

Tan sólo digo que la toma de contacto ha sido bastante buena, que todos tenemos que aprender a romper el hielo sin pensarlo y lanzarse, y que aunque yo no asista, estoy dispuesto a organizar cada cierto tiempo (el que me digáis, semanas, mensual, cada dos meses, etc) una reunión del círculo. Y lo digo sinceramente, os organizaría el plan y os organizaría todo con tal de que esto se repitiese, sin mi asistencia incluso.

Un abrazo a todos y estoy encantadísimo de conoceros, me habéis caído todos genial, os digo algo a cada uno:
*
Barajasdemelo:* Eres majísimo de cabo a rabo y una bellísima persona, estoy realmente encantado de conocerte.
*Gonzalo:* No tengas miedo, lánzate, guardas magia en tu interior, lo sé, sólo suéltala y no tengas miedo a fallar, porque la gente lo olvida y de los fallos se aprende. Muy encantado de conocerte.
*Nico:* Te pasaste con Natalia, no sé si lo sabes pero quedó bastante tocada y yo, sinceramente, quedé impresionado por tus faltas de respeto... aparte, esperaba magia por tu parte, pero bueno.
*Joker (David)*: A Natalia le gustó mucho tu forma de desenvolverte, y a mí tus historias me gustaron mucho. Enhorabuena, sigue así y siempre mejorando  :Wink1:  Porcierto, tus manipulaciones con objetos me impresionaron, tienes gran habilidad. PD: Cuidado con los vasos  :302: 
*Achamán*: Sí, no me quedé con tu nombre real PORQUE NO LE DIJISTE, ¡jajaja! Tu juego de las almas gemelas conmigo y Natalia me gustó mucho, enhorabuena a ti también, tienes gran personalidad para ese tipo de juegos.
*J. Kitaguchi*: El cameramán-mago japonés-alemán-español... ¡qué decirte, amigo mío, tu juego estuvo muy bien, pero creo que tuviste que hacer un poco de énfasis en el inicio de la historia! Aparte de eso, estuvo bastante bastante bien  :001 005:  ¡Porcierto, pásame todos los vídeos!
*Javi*: A veces ocurren cosas así, nos han ocurrido a todos, pero el juego te salió bastante bien, y lo de las "cartas marcadas", ciertamente, me impresionó mucho, pero muchísimo, para nada me lo esperaba.
*Natalia*: Te amo, mi vida, aunque no vayas a leer esto.
*Woody*: Amigo mío, quiero ser mago... al ver a magos de verdad, como tú, me doy cuenta de lo minúsculo que soy y de lo muchísimo que me queda por mejorar y recorrer para superarte. Puede que nunca lo consiga, pero mi objetivo es ese, superaros a todos y que la gente, el público entero, me aclame. Sé que es muy ambicioso, pero no puedo conformarme con aspirar a llegar a ser sólo un grande. Me da vergüenza decir todo esto sabiendo el minúsculo gusano que represento en el arte mágico, pero es la verdad, aunque nunca se cumpla. Querido amigo, me dejaste tocado, vi magia, creo que por primera vez en mi vida vi magia verdadera en directo. Quiero aprender. Gracias, Woody, gracias por todo, espero que todo te vaya genial en tu vida y en la de los que te rodean.
*Migaja*:¿Pero cómo diablos pude ponerme rojo como si realmente hubiese fallado mi juego y no fuera parte de la charla?  :07:  No lo entiendo, supongo que me lo creí, ¡jajaja! Bueno, sólo una cosa: aspirar tan alto puede traerte desilusiones grandes, pero por otra parte te sirve para impulsarte y quizás llegar lejos, si llegas... cuidado con esto. Me divertí mucho haciéndoos aquellos dos juegos... espero que os gustaran.

----------


## t.barrie

Me alegro que todo fuera genial!! Queremos las fotos y no estaría mal algun video... :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> Me alegro que todo fuera genial!! Queremos las fotos y no estaría mal *algun* video...


¿"Algún"?
No, hombre, no. Queremos también TODOS los videos.

Espero que todas las que vengan sean tan buenas o mejores que esta.
Ojalá hubiese porido ir :(


Por cierto... ¿Estas seguro que debías llevar a Natalia?

----------


## S. Alexander

Ming, *no veo a Natalia* ningún día, salvo los fines de semana y la quiero muchísimo. Aunque sea por la magia, ¿crées que estoy dispuesto a sacrificar un solo día con ella? :( Además, ella es la del hilo "el talento de un cazatrucos", sabe bastante de magia, sobretodo de cartomagia y mentalismo, pero no es maga porque ella no quiere meterse en ello, se conforma con ser mi futura médium. Por eso me dividí la tarde, 3 horas y media con los magos, 3 horas y media con Natalia. Creo que sé lo que has pensado cuando me has puesto lo de llevar a Natalia, pero esque si me hacen elegir entre mi vida privada (sobretodo hablándose de Natalia) y una reunión de magos (que siempre deseo), al menos de momento siempre escojo a Natalia... opinad lo que queráis, pero soy un sensiblón enamorado  :302:  Lo siento.

Tranquilos, encuanto consiga los vídeos de Kitaguchi os los paso, pero por ahora están estos.

1. Barajasdemelo 2. Yo y barajasdemelo, los primeros en llegar 3. Yo, foto trampa de mi novia -.-'' 4. J. Kitaguchi, Barajasdemelo, Natalia, Yo, Gonzalo, Achamán, Joker. 5. Lo mismo, pero como Barajasdemelo sale hablando, repetimos xD

----------


## Ming

Migaja no me refería a eso, me refería a que me parece... raro llevar a la novia a una quedada donde intentarás que se hable sin estar midiendo las palabras para que uno del grupo no se entere demasiado, eso es todo.

Gracias por las fotos  :Smile1:

----------


## S. Alexander

Y estas también:

1. El grupo dominando la calle. 2. El sol nos guía hasta el Bar 3. Achamán se pone "chulo" xD 4. La motaza del supermotero del grupo: Barajasdemelo! 5. Nico, posando en su despedida.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Migaja no me refería a eso, me refería a que me parece... raro llevar a la novia a una quedada donde intentarás que se hable sin estar midiendo las palabras para que uno del grupo no se entere demasiado, eso es todo.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos


No, ninguno medimos las palabras, ya te digo que ella no va a contar nada y que, incluso sin que nadie hablara y antes de conocerme, ella ya sabía lo que es un DL, un E, un Enf, etc. No hubo incomodidad por parte de nadie (salvo de Nico y Natalia, que chocaron... cosas de Nico, creo que todos los que fuimos estamos de acuerdo). Además, ejeje, Barajasdemelo se iba a traer a su mujer pero no pudo venir... ¡que yo no era el único, jopetas ming, no me regañeees :( :( ! Jejejje.

----------


## S. Alexander

Y las últimas... Woody sale mal, pero esque es tan expresivo el tío que no podía pillarle la cabeza quieta xD Encuanto al vídeo, tengo que pedirle permiso para colgarlo, porque si no, no me parece correcto hacerlo. Eso sí os digo: es increíble. Los demás vídeos me los pasarán y cuando los tenga, los cuelgo aquí  :Wink1:  Un abrazo y gracias por todo vuestro apoyo, amigos.

PD: Ming, lo que te he dicho no iba a mal, ¿eh? Ni en mal tono ni nada xD Lo digo porque no quiero que te enfades conmigo :(

----------


## Ming

No es regañarte, eh. Solo te lo digo porque nosotros si hay algún menor que viene de fuera con sus padres vamos a buscarlo y "lo devolvemos" en mano  :302:  (me ha gustado decirlo así  :Oops: ), así no tenemos que fijarnos "demasiado" a la hora de hablar  :Neutral:  Aunque siempre hay excepciones, ¿no? YO  :302: 


¿Hay más fotos? ^^

PD. Quiero esos videos, eh!
PPD. No me voy a enfadar contigo Migaja  :Wink1: 
PPPD. Que color de tapete más raro...

----------


## S. Alexander

Como cuento en la crónica, nos los dieron los del bar xD. Lo bueno fue el primer "juego" de Barajas, una predicción: _"Tened cuidado, no pongáis ningún vaso sobre el tapete, porque si algo puede caerse, se va a caer"... ¡¡PLAS!! Vaso roto_ xDDDD Y luego nos hizo un mentalismo humorístico fortísimo cuando llegó Woody... me encantó eso, Barajas, en serio. 

Ming, gracias por no enfadarte y comprenderme (espero)  :302:  Y gracias por estar tanto en alma con nosotros, en serio, significa mucho para mí al menos.

----------


## magic_7

buah tuvo que estar genial yo al final no pude ir porque decidimos irnos todos a torrijos a comer y pasar el dia con mi maestro no tenia muchas ganas queria estar con su esposa un poco mas "tranquilo" (sabeis a lo que me refiero) me alegro que lo pasaseis bien un abrazo!!

----------


## alvaro lopez

a la proxima voy de cabeza xD haber si organizamos otra pronto

----------


## S. Alexander

Woody te mencionó, y dijo que tenías que haber venido

----------


## goncho19

Se dijo que si sacaba un grupo se podia buscar un local y organizar un grupillo

----------


## alvaro lopez

seria una buena idea siempre y cuando colaborasemos todos

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo creo que colaborar, colaboraríamos todos, al menos yo haría mi parte y la de otros 2 si es necesario... ya hay un grupo, sólo nos falta un local y ser oficiales, ¿no? El CIT no está reconocido, que yo sepa :S

Aparte, comentar una cosa... el local: ¿para qué sería? Lo digo encarándome a lo que podría significar el local y si Natalia tendría alguna restricción para entrar por ser ¿profana? (bueno, un término medio). No quiero resultar pesado, lo siento si os molesto por el tema pero me afecta muy directamente. Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

Enhorabuena.
Estáis en el camino y en el momento ideales para dar un pequeño salto y constituiros en grupo estable.
¡Buen trabajo!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Gracias, Pulgas, por tu enhorabuena!

Pero creo que la mitad de nosotros no sabemos dar ese paso... ¿basta con "formar" el grupo estable o hay que hacerse oficiales de alguna forma? Disculpad mi ignorancia  :001 302:

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Enhorabuena por la quedada.

No tengo mucha experiencia en circulos mágicos, pero en otro tipo de asociaciones tengo algo.
Primero teneis el grupo, eso es lo más importante.
Para constituiros como circulo oficial, hay que dar algunos pasos más. Pero paciencia, poco a poco.
Si estáis de acuerdo en seguir con ello adelante, que no te asuste lo siguiente.
Necesitareis uno estatutos, tranquilo, poneros en contacto con otras asociaciones mágicas, o directamente con la S.E.I. Ellos os indicarán el camino a seguir, y los pasos a dar.
Los estatutos simplemente se pueden "casi" copiar de otras asociaciones.
Lo que teneis que tener claro es si quereis una Asociación, o un Círculo, pues hay pequeñas diferencias.
Asociación, sereis más independientes.
Círculo, dependereis de la SEI. Creo que necesitais un N&#186; mínimo de personas, como 8 ó 10.
Una vez lo decidais, habrá una serie de cosas como elegir presidente, tesorero, vocales, etc. así como una cuota, entre otras cosas.
Por el local no te preocupes, una asociación mágica constituida, puede solicitarlo en el departamento de cultura de vuestro ayuntamiento. También podeis poneros en contacto con centros regionales, culturales, u otro tipo de asociaciones, es decir compartir un local.
Los días de reunión se reducirían a uno o dos por semana, ( mas bien uno), e incluso algún bar os puede ceder un rincón o comedor y valdría con las consumiciones que tomeis, Si optais por esta modalidad, regalar al dueño alguna actuación a sus clientes, hay que hacer amigos.

Se me olvidaba, si elegís Asociación, tendreis derecho a algún tipo de ayuda económica, pero tendreis que hacer algo a cambio, como pequeñas actuaciones, pocas, pero os pedirán algo a cambio.

Bueno, espero que os sirva de algo.
de todas formas seguro que algún forero perteneciente tanto a círculos como asociaciones padrán dar más información al respecto.

LOU LESS.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Se me olvidadaba, si fundais una asociación o círculo, seréis socios fundadores, es decir no necesitáis pasar un examen mágico para el ingreso en la misma.
Respecto al tema de Natalia, casi prefiero no decirte nada, todos o casi todos tenemos Natalias  detrás.
A veces no se trata de elegir, sino de organizarse.
LOU LESS.

----------


## S. Alexander

Someteré el tema de círculo o asociación a votación en un hilo llamado: Urna Mágica Toledana. Los que no son del foro y por tanto no pueden votar, yo transmitiré su voto.

Explícame eso de la cuota en los círculos, por favor  :Confused: 

 :001 302:  Lo de Natalia, esque a ella le encantó la reunión, y está deseando que se celebre otra para ir. Tiene conocimientos mágicos, teóricos, por supuesto, de cartomagia, numismagia, pañuelos, esponjas, etc... y si hace magia es como mi partenaire o como mi médium (aunque tras la reunión me dijo que querría aprender cosas sencillas). Es decir, no es maga pero tampoco es profana del todo... ahí radica el problema: ella quiere asistir, con ilusión, participando todo lo que pueda y aportando todo lo que sea (varias de mis nuevas rutinas [Voodoo Own Version, El Poder de Tu Pulgar, etc] y mi "mejora" de cara a la actuación tienen influencia suya) pero, compañeros, ¿os causa molestia o algo? Espero que no, pero sed sinceros.

Un saludo.

----------


## alvaro lopez

Que yo sepa no está reconocido el nombre de CIT por esa razon te lo dije y me parecio buena idea llamarlo así al circulo

----------


## S. Alexander

Ya, ya sé que no está reconocido, ejejje, pero me pareció mejor CIT que CMT (círculo mágico toledano). En todo caso, si fuésemos asociación, sería AIT mejor que AMT, que suena como ANT (hormiga xD). Me parece muy bueno el nombre de CIT.

----------


## alvaro lopez

es que suena bien ¿eh?xD Círculo de Ilusionistas Toledanos

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Sergio, lo de la cuota, no estoy seguro lo que puede costar constituir una asociación, no creo que sea costoso, estamos hablando de una asociación de magia, sin ánimo de lucro, por lo que el mismo ayuntamiento puede tener personal que os facilite la labor.
No todos los ayuntamientos actuan de la misma forma.

Si optais por un círculo, la cosa cambia, porque dependereis de un ente mayor, la SEI.

Yo no pertenezco a ninguna asociación, pero te puedo decir que las cuotas rondan más o menos entre 60 y 100 euros al año, por favor corregirme lo contrario.
Con esta cuota se mantienen los pequeños gastos de la misma.
Una fuente de ingresos sería hacer actuaciones, o gestionarlas vosotros, pero recordad, es sin ánimo de lucro.

Del tema Natalia, lo mejor es que lo comentes con la gente que formes el grupo.
Recuerda, es una asociación mágica, no una reunión de amigos. Yo dejaría muy claro ciertas cosas, porque por la misma razón que tu novia entra, siendo "medio profana", mañana puede pasar que otro quiera llevar a su novia.

Lo principal de ello, es que aprevecheis el poco tiempo de reunión,(siempre que la fundeis), para aprender e intercambiar opiniones. 

Yo personalmente esperaría antes de tratar de fundar algo a volver a hacer más reuniones, que la idea vaya madurando.
No es lo mismo un día sin compromisos, que tomar una seriedad y obligaciones.

En las asociaciones, hay derechos y obligaciones, y en determinadas fechas del año mucho trabajo. El primero buscar un nombre.

Yo, haría más veces estas reuniones, disfrutaría con ellas, y que no sean un calentón, y cuando esteis todos de acuerdo, dar un paso más.
Muchas buenas ideas, como esta, se han ido al traste, porque al principio todo es genial, hasta que se cae en la rutina, y se quedan sin actividad, unbdía uno no puede, otra tengo que trabajar, etc. no quiero desmoralizarte, pero lo mejor es que lo hables con las personas que van a pertenecer a ella. 

LOU LESS.

----------


## S. Alexander

Lo de Natalia, sí, ya he pensado que otro puede hacer lo mismo y yo respecto a la justicia soy tajante, *por eso pregunto.*  :001 302: 

Ya, ya sé que esto no hay que hacerlo inmediatamente y que tenemos que estar por lo menos quedando un añito y que la idea vaya cuajando, sin prisas, pero me gustaría saber la opinión de la gente respecto a Asociación, Círculo y simplemente reunión de amigos magos (por eso la encuesta, no por ir más deprisa).

Gracias

PD: Álvaro, pero no era ¿Círculo Iterino de Tontorrones? ¡Me has engañado! :P

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bien, ahora puedo decir lo que fué el dia 23 en Toledo.
Vaya grupo que me encontré.
Si habia alguna duda de que el arte de la magia habia muerto os aseguro que aqui se disipo.
Jóvenes con afición y ganas de hacer de todo en la magia.
Gracias *Sergio* por haberme dado la oportunidad de conoceros y pasar una buena *"tarde"* con vosotros.
*Sergio, Gonzalo, Nico, Joler, Achamán, Kitaguchi, Javi*, y como no, *Natalia*, partener de *Sergio*.
Y ya como colofon y para completar, aparece *Woody Aragón*. Vaya clase magistral que nos dio, de como una simple baraja, en sus manos, se convierte en algo mágico.
Antes he puesto *"tarde"* por denominarlo de alguna forma, porque llegue a las 17:15 y me fuí a las 23:00. Y hubiéramos continuado aún más.
Como le dije y les insistí, me encontraba entre magos, yo un simple aficionado.
A la próxima reunión, y si nada lo impide, allí me tendreis.
 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*Sergio* y *grupo toledano*, ahora he podido leer el post completo.
Con respecto a la Asociación o Circulo, no es complicado hacerlo. Son estatutos, que puede copiarlos y adaptarlos a vosotros de cualquier Asociación de magos y presentarlos en la Delegación Provincia de Toledo. Registro de Asociaciones. Rio Valdemarias, S/N. 45071 Toledo (Ojo esta dirección era provisional, habría que contrastarla) de todas formas estos son los teléfonos 925269406/248283. Luego dar de Alta en Registro de Asociaciones del Ayntamiento de Toledo, en Participación Ciudadana.
Pero con todo esto, lo que si secundo es el consejo dado por *LOU LESS*, que os reunierais varias veces, lo hableis y sobre todo, que adquirais un compromiso cada uno, para llevar a buen termino el proyecto.
Personalmente, creo que os falta poco para llegar a esto y ademas sois suficientes.
Con respecto a *Natalia*. Es difícil decidir para ti. Bueno imposible. Pero... en muchos momentos de la vida hay que tomar alguna decisión qe no nos gusta.
Pero.... siempre hay una solución y es la que he puesto en práctica siempre, algunas veces no me ha funcionado, pero las menos.
Cuando yo estaba en la música, hace ya muchos años y también era novio, decidí que para no tener problemas, lo mejor era meterla en el "ajo". Mas tarde, en otras actividades, siempre he procurado que se implicase. Resultado no tenemos ningún conflicto externo.
Ojo, no siempre funciona, porque a *Isabel* no le gusta todo lo que me gusta a mí, pero lo vamos compaginando.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo problema en eso, ninguno, desde luego. Ella estaría *encantada* de asistir a todas las reuniones que pudiera, porque, realmente le encanta la magia (no tanto como a mí, que me apasiona). Si ella puede hacer de partenaire de cualquiera del grupo, lo hará, si se le pide colaboración le entusiasmará darla, pero el conflicto lo veo en qué os pueda parecer a vosotros, chicos (y gente del foro).

Me encanta cómo lo has contado, Barajas, y estoy encantado de conocerte, de verdad, ojalá te pueda ver más a menudo.

PD: Mi decisión entre magia y Natalia es clara, aunque me queráis tachar de tontorrón o de lo que queráis  :001 302: : *Natalia* (repito, al menos de momento [*para no gafarlo ejje*]).

PD2: IMPORTANTE: Este domingo 1 o sábado 31, me propongo ir a la plaza de zocodover a realizar: Voodoo (Seryi Version), Telepatía (si viene alguien o con Natalia) y alguno más que se me ocurra para atraer público. Mi pregunta es... ¿se viene alguien? Sería por la mañana, a las 13:00 o así. ¿Woody? ¿Álvaro? ¿Javi? ¿¿Alguien??

Un saludo!!

----------


## goncho19

No se y si hacemos otra quedada y hablamos del tema en persona. Sugiero

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Una quedada para hablar de otra quedada, y *tan próxima* como que quedan tan sólo 5 o 6 días? ¿Pero para hablar el qué? xD

Yo pregunto si alguien quiere prepararse unos cuantos juegos para venirse conmigo este domingo que viene por la mañana o este sábado que viene por la mañana...  :001 302: 

PD: Que conste que yo voy por dos cosas, una oculta para el público (que quizás pueda aprovechar y comunicar), y otra normal y corriente:

La muerte de Houdini el 31 de Ocubre y Halloween o el día de todos los santos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Oye, ¿con qué formato meto los vídeos? Esque no están para colgarlos en youtube, pero quiero que los veáis :D

----------


## goncho19

mp4, avi y mpeg son viables para convertirlos mira el programa total video converter

----------


## javimv36

kitaguchi tiene que pasar los videos a alguien ppara verlos o subirlos

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo los tengo, pero no me deja subirlos en ningún formato... mañana le devuelvo la tarjeta a Kitaguchi, si alguien los quiere tendrá que ir directamente a él, ya que en mi propio PC me dan errores muy extraños...

----------


## barajasdemelo

Los videos de youtube me parece que no piueden pasar de 10 minutos.

----------


## t.barrie

Si queréis cambiarlos de formato podéis usar el "super", es un programa bastante sencillo . 

Y también podéis subirlos a trav és de megaupload o rapishare.

----------


## goncho19

Por mi ningun problema en hacerlo, cuando haya otra quedada, si hay me los pasais y los subo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Estamos pensando una para Noviembre-Diciembre, pero esque como últimamente andamos todos estresados con los exámenes, supongo que será más bien para Diciembre. ¡Un saludete!

PD: La quedada se organizará en este mismo hilo.  :117:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Diciembre un poco apretado con comidas y cenas de navidad, y ademas un montón de reuniones, pero se hará un poder asistir.

----------


## goncho19

Yo prefiero casi mejor Noviembre que Diciembre estaria bien el fin de semana del 21 o del 28 o si no ya para el puente aunque supongo que habrá mucha gente que no esté. Que la gente que se pase por el hilo vaya dicendo fechas y ya acordamos

----------


## S. Alexander

A mí me viene genial el fin de semana del 28

----------


## S. Alexander

Semana del 27, 28, 29. Intento de planeamiento de la quedada.

PROPOSICIÓN POR PARTE DEL MAGO MIGAJA:

Quedada el día 27 a las 17:45, con algunos juegos practicados y dispuestos para enseñarse al público. Street magic desde las 18:15 entre 1 h 30 m y 2 h 15 m. 20:30. Transporte hacia el casco antiguo, paseo hasta las 21:15, hora a la cual nos metemos en el Círculo de Arte para el concierto de Nach y ZPU, que comienza a las 22:00, precio de la entrada 12 euros (creedme, es barato... ¡y son Nach y ZPU, nos vamos a divertir un montón  :302: !

¿A favor? ¿En contra?

PD: Barajasdemelo alomejor tiene algún problema conque sea Rap y no le guste o algo  :07:  *Por eso es una proposición*  :117: 

Hablando con Joker----que avisa a---> Achaman ------> Sowe ------> Nico
Hablando con Javier Martin
Hablando con J. Kitaguchi
Hablando con Marta -----> Su padre
Hablando con Natalia

----------


## barajasdemelo

Por mi, no habría ningún problema con nada, excepto, que en esa fecha estoy en Aguilar de Campoo, el fin de semana, y ademas en una de mis presentaciones de aficionado.
Ya dije que era muy mala época para algunos. Si se cancela me tendreis allí.

----------


## javimv36

me parece bien pero a mi aunque me gusta el RAP bastante (no tanto como a niko pero bastante  :117:  ) no creo que vaya al concierto por berato que sea ya que tengo cosas que hacer pero la quedada me parece bien.

¿Al final con quien contamos?

Barajasdemelo espero que lo pases bien el Aguilar y en sus buenas pistas de esquí  :117:

----------


## S. Alexander

Joker
Gonzalo
Javi
Nico
Alvaro
Migaja & Natalia (a no ser que haya objeciones)
Kitaguchi
Achamán

Quedan por confirmar del todo: Marta y Magic_7

¿Aviso a Woody? xD Me le pido para mi equipooo x'D es broma, ¡si está en el equipo contrario se va a enterar!

----------


## Woody Aragón

ATENCI&#211;N MAGOS TOLEDANOS: Me ha surgido una buena posibilidad de organizar un acto este martes. El prestigioso mago chileno Juan Esteban Varela ha venido una temporada a España para participar en las jornadas del Escorial que organiza Juan Tamariz y estará la semana que viene en Toledo. 

Le he comentado que en Toledo empezamos a ser un grupo más o menos numeroso de personas, o al menos suficiente, y le he propuesto organizar una tarde de actuación+conferencia para los magos toledanos. 

Será el MARTES (17 de Noviembre), en un lugar aún por confirmar, y aproximadamente a las 8 de la tarde. Juan Esteban ha aceptado que pongamos un precio de 12 euros por persona y, bueno, si no hay suficiente gente como para costearse el caché, no pasa nada porque pensaba venir a Toledo de todas maneras. 

Para el que no lo conozca, cualquiera de los magos profesionales del foro os puede comentar acerca de su talento y su buen hacer. Decir que es probablemente el mejor mago de su país, que lleva muchos años como profesional, y que, esto ya os lo digo yo a nivel particular, es de los magos que mejor respuesta provoca en el público cuando lo ven. 

La conferencia no sólo será una exhibición y explicación de sus juegos, sino que además nos dará una charla sobre Magia en restaurantes, ya que Juan Esteban ha sido profesional durante muchos años en ese ámbito. Nos explicará desde cómo hacer para que nos contraten, hasta cómo "entrarle" al público y obtener las mejores reacciones. 

Quien esté interesado en asistir, que me mande un mail a: woody@woodyaragon.com

Un saludo!!


Woody

----------


## Iban

Qué suerte tenéis...

Woody, dile a Juan que en Bilbao no consigo azuzar lo suficiente; que no me han hecho ni caso, ¡y que me quiero ir a vivir a Toledo!

----------


## S. Alexander

¿¿¿¿POR QUÉ TIENE QUE SER UN MARTES :Confused: ??

Estoy de examenes, y como todos los del grupito somos estudiantes menos Sowe, que está en Madrid, lo veo muy chungo... ¡Ojalá pudiera asistir! ¡Me quiero pegar un tiro! Grabadlo o algo por favor, ¡¡¡quiero aprender!!! ¡¡¡Necesito aprender!!!  :O10: 

Yo me encargaré de la difusión del mensaje entre todos los que somos. Porcierto Woody, somos más, muchos más que la otra vez... ¡y sin contar con barajasdemelo! :O Creo que llegamos a 12, uno de ellos le conoces porque le das clases. No sé su nombre, pero se llama "Sowe" y está en la escuela de Madrid contigo, con Manuel Vera, Juan, Ana, etc etc etc... ¡qué envidia!

PD: Iban, no lo dudes por favor... ¡vente a vivir a Toledo YA!  :001 302:  Ojalá fuera verdad.

----------


## goncho19

Hombre Sergio yo creo que poner una acto un martes a las 8 no creo que sea gran problema.
Tienes tarde suficiente para estudiar. Lo que no creo que fuese lo mejor es que fuesen los fines de semana vale que nos venga bien a los estudiantes pero mucha gente sale y se va de viaje. Si te fijas ¿que asociación o circulo mágico se reune fines de semana?.

----------


## S. Alexander

Gonzalo, sinceramente y te lo digo a bien... ¡¡¡CUANDO LLEGUES A 2º DE BACHILLER ME LO CUENTAS!!!  :O10: 

Ya verás, ya verás, que parece lo mismo pero no es igual, no es igual... jajaja, "tarde de sobra para estudiar" dice, "tarde de sobra"... jajajajaja.... xD

----------


## alvaro lopez

yo tambien e intentado difundir el mensaje, pero no estoy seguro de poder asistir, a mi tambien me vendria mejor un viernes por ejemplo,.. pero no es posible..¡malditos examenes!!

----------


## Woody Aragón

Os agradezco a todos los que podeis colaborar con la difusión del mensaje. Recordad avisar a los interesados en que han de mandarme un mail a woody@woodyaragon.com

Sergio y Álvaro... bueno, si no podeis, no podeis, pero si hubiese un resquicio de posibilidad, os aseguro que es una oportunidad de las que no se repiten a menudo, y menos en una ciudad como la nuestra. 

El lugar de la reunión será la cafetería Salagem (calle Argentina 1, junto a la avenida de la reconquista) a las 8 de la tarde.

Mañana contestaré a todos los que me habéis mandando mails sobre el tema, pero por favor, si alguien piensa acudir y aun no me ha mandado un e-mail (ejem, ejem, barajasdemelo, ejem!)  :Wink1: , que lo haga cuanto antes: woody@woodyaragon.com

Un saludo a todos!


Woody

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿Cuanto duraria?

----------


## Woody Aragón

Lo que es la conferencia supongo que unas dos horas, aunque luego nos quedaremos allí cenando y charlando de magias hasta que nos echen, para el que quiera quedarse y no tenga que madrugar :P

----------


## Iban

Dos horas... de verdad que no sabéis cómo os envidio. Creo que no hay mago al que le tenga tantas ganas (disculpa mi descortesía Woody  :Wink1: ).

----------


## S. Alexander

Woody, aprovecho que te conectas para no gastarme saldo xDD:

¿Te apuntas a la quedada/duelo mágico del 27 de Noviembre a las 18:00 horas en la plaza de Zocodover? Seremos bastantes más que la última vez y vendrá uno de tus alumnos de la escuela de Madrid. Se apoda "Sowe".

El "duelo mágico" consistiría en hacer efectos de street-magic divididos en dos equipos (pero caminando juntos), turnándonos para conseguir de 1 a 4 estrellas que nos de el público. El equipo que más estrellas tenga, gana. Sé que es una frikada pero nos gusta jugar... Pues eso, ¿te vienes?  :001 005:

----------


## Woody Aragón

Hola Sergio, 

Lo siento chicos, el día 27 estoy en Londres participando en la International Magic Convention (Ron Macmillan). ¡Otra vez será!

Divertíos con esa friki-gymkhana mágica, y no le deis mucha paliza a la gente  :117: 

Un abrazote, 


Woody

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Habéis visto, chicos? Woody solito se lo va a pasar mejor que todos nosotros juntos... ¡Jajajajaja!

¡Tranquilo, le daremos sólo la paliza necesaria!  :Wink1: 

¡Un abrazo, pásatelo muy bien por aquellos parajes!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Yo hoy he puesto ruedas nuevas a la moto para poder asistir mañana a Toledo.

----------


## alvaro lopez

yo tambien puedo ir al final xD

----------


## S. Alexander

Me aburría en clase de francés y dibujé esto, en memoria de la 1ª quedada... si no está Woody es porque no me he atrevido a dibujarle  :117:  ¡No me sale  :O15: !

La segunda foto... bueno, por ponerla ¡jajaja! El de la izquierda sería David, y los de la derecha seríamos Natalia y yo... no tenemos nombre porque ni yo estoy conforme con Migaja (sigo buscando otro, con mi propio nombre más un apellido artístico) y Natalia no tengo ni idea de cómo llamarla sino Natalia. Aunque me hace gracia cómo me llama para decirme "cariño" muy abreviado... xD me llama "Ká", como la serpiente del libro de la selva... xDDDD

PD: Qué envidia me dais los que váis a la conferencia de hoy.

----------


## Iban

¿Y qué mejor nombre que Mago Ká? Si tú mismo te lo estás poniendo sin darte cuenta...

----------


## S. Alexander

> ¿Y qué mejor nombre que Mago Ká? Si tú mismo te lo estás poniendo sin darte cuenta...


Se me había ocurrido, sí... Ká, Kha, Quinder, Sergio Silva, Mindel, Minder, Vértigo, Sergy, Sergy Lauson, Iban... x'DD este último es broma xD

No me gusta Migaja porque parece nombre de mago exclusivamente infantil o cómico, y como últimamente mi camino se dirige hacia la magia más misteriosa y eso... ¿qué te parecen los dibujos? xDD

----------


## Iban

Si te tiras a la magia ligermente bizzara y... arriesgada...

s-e-r-g-i-o = r-i-e-s-g-o

----------


## S. Alexander

> Si te tiras a la magia ligermente bizzara y... arriesgada...
> 
> s-e-r-g-i-o = r-i-e-s-g-o


:O Me acabas de dejar flipadísimo del todo :S Me lo pensaré... gracias... mentalismo y magia bizarrilla, sí... ¡pero también mi magia blanca! :D

¿¿Y Sergy Adams?? ¿¿O "Adam"?? ¿¿O "Adams"?? ¿¿O Adams ______?? Suena muy oscurillo

----------


## Chaoz

Bueno, estuve en la charla de varela que orgaanizo woody y fue impresionante muy interesante en los puntso que toco y muy divertida.

sergio, cuenta conmigo para cualquier kedada, que conocerse y hablar de magia siempre es bueno. tienes mi movil por ahi, si no nico y compañia lo tienen de este martes.

un saludo

----------


## alvaro lopez

Yo también estuve en la charla y, como bien me dijo Woody, no me arrepentí. Muy interesante su estudio sobre la magia sin elementos, y sobre las técnicas de opción.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Señoras y señores!!

Fruto del trabajo de Joker y Sergy (yo, jejeje), hemos creado este icono que nos representará a partir de la actuación del G.I.T. (Grupo de Ilusionistas de Toledo) en Cobisa en contra de la violencia de género el día 29 de Noviembre, hora aún por determinar.

Espero que os guste a todos, porque nos lo hemos currado bastante.

El hecho de que no hayamos sometido a votación la elección del icono es que nos lo han pedido de un día para otro y hemos tenido que enviarlo de inmediato.

¡Espero que os guste, foreros!

----------


## Iban

Chulo. Un poco Ellusionist, pero chulo.

----------

